# No oil Spar Varnish in California



## KMILLION (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking at a job in Cali. Exterior surface is Oil Spar varnish still in very good shape. California doesn't sell Oil Spar. Is it illegal to bring oil Spar from out of state? Is there a fine if you use oil base in Cali?
To use a water borne Spar I have to sand off existing Spar. Is there a product in Cali that can top coat over oil Spar without excessive prep work as in sanding entire house?
Appreciate any thoughts, I am not from California.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting question. I know there's some Cali guys here (Gabe & CA). Maybe they'll chime in soon.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I still find McCloskey Spar Marine Varnish at the independent paint stores and local hardware stores. Usually quarts only. Boat supply stores still carry oil as well.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

Might take a lot of quarts!


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*Seriously though...*

Tung /phenolics varnishes cure very tough and hard, more so than typical oils and alkyds... you might be able to strip it off chemically, but would then have to sand anyway.... hmmm... let me think about this. Chemically etch?

Inter coat adhesion will always be an issue when switching to an aqueous system regardless. What is the VOC limit in CA for exterior varnishes anyone? Can't pull that one off the top of my head.


----------



## KMILLION (Oct 10, 2014)

Im looking at 15 gallons. My big question- Can I bring it in state and use it on the job in California, or is there a fine?
Like not being Lead Certified in Kansas and caught doing a house with lead paint can cost up to $32,000 a day (so they say).
Interesting that they do still sell quarts.
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

KMILLION said:


> Im looking at 15 gallons. My big question- Can I bring it in state and use it on the job in California, or is there a fine?
> Like not being Lead Certified in Kansas and caught doing a house with lead paint can cost up to $32,000 a day (so they say).
> Interesting that they do still sell quarts.
> Thanks for the replies!



I'd check with your city & state or federal authorities, or someone in law, if your main question is the legality. Smart folks on this forum, plenty of em from CA, but I wouldn't take anyone's word for it on this forum or any forum if you're concerned about getting a 100% definitive answer.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Home Depot in CA still Carries solvent based products. With the fine and the profit profit comes out ahead even if they have to pay the fines


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

bringing in a product is a no-no but I don't know who polices it?

If residential, I don't think it will be an issue. Commercial, then yes because you will have to submit data pages for approval and your product will get denied by the architect.

Like others have said, you can get quarts of anything oil, but I believe you can get gallons of some products. Check with Vista paint if they have a store in the area of your job.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a hard time believing someone would put Varnish on a whole Exterior

Varnish takes 8 hours to dry to touch

I think you should re evaluate what IS on the surface your looking at because I just don't see anyone using Varnish on a whole Exterior

Varnish is for Doors,not walls.

JMEO

And I get McCloskeys Marine Spar Varnish at my local KM in quarts or gallons,though the quarts have a higher solids content


----------

